# Brazilian Sword, true aquatic?



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Brazilian Sword plant that I have read is not aquatic and will die a few months after placement in the tank... I've had it for 4 months and it's not dead yet (even with my hair algae out break). Not that I want it to die, it looks good but I am just confused because I see there are threads about them on the forum and no one seems to respond with, "hey stupid thier not aquatic". Actually sounds like most people's are growing just fine.:confused1:


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

You read right. It will take quite a while to die, but it's not going to survive.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Tinanti said:


> You read right. It will take quite a while to die, but it's not going to survive.


That is incorrect.

They are in fact true aquatic plants,and they can be grown either fully or partially submersed.


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep, these plants have a submerge and emersed form.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

If you mean _Spathiphyllum sp._, aka. peace lily, with the Brazilian sword then the above is news to me. I have never heard it having a submersed form. Neither have I heard it will survive under water.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you Daniel. I too was surprised to hear that a plant that eventually dies and rots for most people can be grown submersed for others. That is, of course, unless they have confused it with an _Echinodorus_.


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/61533-brazilian-sword-plant.html

This is what I saw... maybe it's a common name problem, two different plants with same common name? I was wondering if there was some way to make it survive (pull it out for a season and put it in a mini terrarium?) just curious.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

I think they are discussing the Amazon sword (_Echinodorus grisebachii_, ex-_bleherae_, ex-_amazonicus_, ex-_parviflorus_) there, or maybe the first person asked about a _Helanthium_ species (ex-_Echinodorus bolivianus_, ex-_E. tenellus_, etc.). The _Spathiphyllum _ species make sideshoots from the rhizome/stem but not plantlets or runners.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel*Swords said:


> If you mean _Spathiphyllum sp._, aka. peace lily, with the Brazilian sword then the above is news to me. I have never heard it having a submersed form. Neither have I heard it will survive under water.


I was referring to this plant.
Echinodorus Bleheri


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Ah, that explains it!  What I've learned is that _E. bleherae_ is usually called Broad-leafed Amazon Sword.


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to revive my old thread but I have a follow up question for you wise planted tanked tank experts. 

I think the plant I have is Spathiphyllum tasson or the Peace Lily. Apparently it will grow submersed for months. My question is about the little tank I just set up for my African Dwarf Frogs. The tank is like a makeshift vivarium, water level is at about 6 inches. I know that peace lilies are the plant that was used for that crazy betta in a vase fad... so can they grow with their roots submerged and their leaves out of the water? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

I'm all for reviving an old thread if the subject is the same. It's much easier to find them later! 

I had a _Spathiphyllum wallisii_ growing with just roots in water & the crown of the plant at the surface. It did well this way. The roots grew into the filter foam I had used for a DIY filter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

oh that does help! thanks for the quick response. I actually have a bare bottom (makes it easier for the frog to find thier food and keep the tank clean) so I was wondering what I could for the plant roots to anchor. Right now it is still potted but I think that may prevent the roots from growing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, I think it would do better potted (in substrate, not rock wool since that has the potential cause problems for livestock and filters) than loose in a bare-bottomed tank, if that's what you're asking?


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

actually i was going to do like Daniel Swords did, "the roots grew into the filter foam". So I was going to cut a hole in a foam block and rubber band the plant in there until it grew roots into the block, and the pot does have rock wool.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem with rock wool is that fish sometimes try to eat it, and it can kill them.

Also it can get tangled in a filter intake and clog/break the impeller.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

I had my brazilian sword (or atleast it what it was named when i bought it) for several months and it grew quiet fast, its leaves looked my amazon sword but they were wider and had thicker stems. then all of a sudden all the leaves started growing really long stems and grew out of the water, now i have 5 stems coming directly out of the substrate that are squeezing through the lid and have thick green leaves. the plant looks great and it looks awesome having some leaves under water and some above water. i have a 29 gallon so some of the stalks are >20 inches.


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

Spath, often sold as "Brazil Sword" is not aquatic. It does, however do very well as a water rooted plant. I have used them, very successfuly, as filter plants. If they were grown in soil you must cut off all the soil roots and put the stem in water. The stem will then grow water roots (a different type of root) and live happily with the roots sumberged indefinitely. I don't know how long they can survive with every leaf completely underwater from my own experience, thogh people say several months to half a yeear. They will definitely try to break the surface before they die.


----------

